# I framed my friend's PE cert, including pencils...



## ptatohed (Jan 9, 2015)

FYI - Here is a link to *my* frame/pencil thread from three years ago.

Here are the pictures of a frame I put together for my friend/colleague as a congratulations gift for passing the exam. It came to a grand total of $12.50 plus tax using a 50% coupon at Michael's on a $25 frame. The other materials I had at home. The frame is intended for a diploma and a 5"x7" photo of the graduate. The CA PE cert fits nicely in the diploma opening and I, of course, used the 5"x7" photo opening for the pencils. The hardest part was modifying the frame to allow for the depth of the pencils. The whole project took about 8-10 hours total.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## The Wizard (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice work. I think you've outdone yourself. Looks extremely professional.

Your buddy is lucky to have you as a friend. Sure was a nice gesture of congratulating him.

Thanks for sharing the final outcome picture and the build pictures too.


----------



## iwire (Jan 9, 2015)

very nice ....damn

Lucky her!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## CU07 (Jan 12, 2015)

That looks great! I'm tempted to try it myself, but I only have one pencil so it might look a bit empty. I might have an FE pencil lying around somewhere though...


----------



## tca979 (Jan 13, 2015)

that looks great !!!


----------



## The Wizard (Jan 13, 2015)

iwire said:


> very nice ....damn
> 
> Lucky her!


What gave you the impression that the recipient was a woman?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jan 14, 2015)

The Wizard said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > very nice ....damn
> ...


Friend/colleague and suspicious lack of pronouns.

How could it be anyone else?


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.



iwire said:


> very nice ....damn
> 
> Lucky her!


I never said s/he was a she. 



CU07 said:


> That looks great! I'm tempted to try it myself, but I only have one pencil so it might look a bit empty. I might have an FE pencil lying around somewhere though...


Thanks CU. There was one other option at Michael's. It was a diploma + tassel. So, instead of a 5"x7" opening it was, maybe, 1" x 7". This would work well for a single pencil.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jan 15, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > very nice ....damn
> ...




Suspicious use of pronouns.


----------



## CU07 (Jan 15, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> CU07 said:
> 
> 
> > That looks great! I'm tempted to try it myself, but I only have one pencil so it might look a bit empty. I might have an FE pencil lying around somewhere though...
> ...


Oh man...really might have to do it. Thanks!


----------



## Supe (Jan 15, 2015)

Very clever solution to fixing the backing board on, I may have to steal that idea! I have some of my older medals/awards from my competitive shooting days that wouldn't have fit in a regular frame, but would have looked a bit out of place if put in a shadow box. This may let me cheat with a regular frame.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 7, 2015)

cupojoe PE said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...


LOL. He's a he, by the way.


----------



## iwire (Mar 9, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> cupojoe PE said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...


man love  bromance!


----------



## ptatohed (May 15, 2015)

iwire said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > cupojoe PE said:
> ...


----------



## iwire (May 15, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...


gimme some bromance and make one for me


----------

